# PM's



## amber (Sep 16, 2005)

I receive Pm's just fine, but the problem is I repeatedly receive the same ones over and over when I go from reading the various forums pages and then back to the main (1st) page.  The Pm is stored once in my inbox, meaning it's not being stored multiple times which is good, but how to I make it stop?


----------



## Alix (Sep 16, 2005)

Amber, are you using your 'Back' button once you finish reading your PM's? That can be the problem. Try hitting refresh after you read the PM and hopefully you won't have this issue anymore.


----------



## amber (Sep 19, 2005)

Alix said:
			
		

> Amber, are you using your 'Back' button once you finish reading your PM's? That can be the problem. Try hitting refresh after you read the PM and hopefully you won't have this issue anymore.


 
Send me a PM please Alix


----------



## amber (Sep 20, 2005)

Problem solved.  Thanks very much!


----------

